# Honda GX160 timing issue - replaced CAM gear



## pawdrip (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello, I have a honda gx160 engine that powers a pressure washer. I damaged the crank case trying to get the pump off to replace it. While putting on the new crank case cover I pulled the timing gear out!! Since then I cannot get the thing to fire. I've lined up the marks on the cam gear and the main gear but to know avail. Is there a trick to this? what am I doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!:4-dontkno


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

pawdrip said:


> Hello, I have a honda gx160 engine that powers a pressure washer. I damaged the crank case trying to get the pump off to replace it. While putting on the new crank case cover I pulled the timing gear out!! Since then I cannot get the thing to fire. I've lined up the marks on the cam gear and the main gear but to know avail. Is there a trick to this? what am I doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!:4-dontkno


Do you mean the ignition no longer works or you can't get the engine to run again?


----------



## pawdrip (Mar 28, 2011)

The engine won't start. When I pull the cord it will not start -- no pop.

Thanks


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the model number on the unit and VIN# on the engine?


----------

